# Gaming Console



## haziq125 (Jan 21, 2013)

I require a gaming console around 20,000.Should have good multimedia capability and good customer support.I'm not really interested in the latest PS3 Super Slim.I've also heard a lot about the unreliability of the XBOX.Is the PS3 Slim a good overall device and worth the money.Or should I look at some other console?


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 22, 2013)

ask this in Consoles


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 22, 2013)

i suggest u get the ps3 slim for 19k but i heard that there are not really and actual improvements in hardware nor the software but if your a ps3 slim design fan so its worth it  cause its really slim!


----------



## Sarath (Jan 23, 2013)

What multimedia capabilities are you looking for?

PS3 plays blu ray discs and you can stream files from your PC using PS3 media server


----------



## T!M3 (Aug 12, 2013)

at 20k you can't get the ps3 super slim 500 gb version and the 12 gb version is a waste (unless you buy any 2.5" SATA 9.5mm height drive and upgrade it). You should extent your budget to 23k and buy the 500 gb ps3 version.


----------

